# Food Safety News - 07/26/2022 His calendars show Califf is taking on the management of the infant formula crisis



## daveomak.fs (Jul 26, 2022)

His calendars show Califf is taking on the management of the infant formula crisis​By Dan Flynn on Jul 26, 2022 12:07 am
Were it not for all the meetings about infant formula, FDA Commissioner Robert M.Califf’s schedule would look like those of his many predecessors, emphasizing drugs and medical devices.After his narrow confirmation to serve a second stint as FDA Commissioner, the renowned cardiologist faced a food safety crisis when the FDA’s regulatory action closed the Abbott... Continue Reading

French E. coli outbreak linked to dairy​By Joe Whitworth on Jul 26, 2022 12:05 am
At least a dozen children have been sickened in France with officials linking illnesses to a dairy company. Since early June, 12 cases of hemolytic uremic syndrome (HUS) have been reported in the Provence-Alpes-Côte d’Azur and Occitanie regions. HUS is a severe complication associated with E. coli infection that causes kidney failure and sometimes death. Seven... Continue Reading

IAFP posts registration information, other details for attendees of 2022 conference​By News Desk on Jul 26, 2022 12:04 am
The International Association for Food Protection (IAFP) 2022 Annual Meeting is set for July 31-Aug. 3 in Pittsburgh, PA.  Organizers of the Annual Meeting have released some important information for those attending. When you arrive: Take a photo ID to registration. Print or save your QR code to your electronic device to expedite your check-in... Continue Reading

Brazilian poultry doesn’t cause many Salmonella infections in UK​By News Desk on Jul 26, 2022 12:03 am
Salmonella from imported Brazilian poultry doesn’t cause a lot of illnesses in UK consumers, according to a study. Long-term surveillance data collected in the United Kingdom showed no rise in two types of Salmonella following the increase of these serovars in Brazilian poultry. Scientists from the Quadram Institute, University of East Anglia, UK Health Security Agency... Continue Reading

FDA steps up import alerts for decomposing seafood, pesticides in food​By News Desk on Jul 26, 2022 12:02 am
The Food and Drug Administration is continuing its use of import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links to... Continue Reading

Amaranth grain recalled because of Salmonella contamination​By News Desk on Jul 25, 2022 02:31 pm
Vitamin Cottage Natural Food Markets, Inc. of Lakewood, CO, is recalling Natural Grocers® Brand 1-pound Organic Amaranth Grain because of potential Salmonella contamination.  This recall was initiated when the company received a notification from its supplier of the potential presence of Salmonella in specific lots of Organic Amaranth.   As of the posting of this recall,... Continue Reading


----------

